# How long is pancake batter good for?



## Home chef (Jan 6, 2006)

Can I make batches of batter in advance and keep in the fridge / freeze for a length of time? Say, a week or so in the fridge?


----------



## Alix (Jan 6, 2006)

I've never tried it, but I suspect things would separate, or not be good after a bit. What you MIGHT try is just putting all the dry ingredients together in a well sealed jar and adding the wet just before you need it. That would likely work just as well.


----------



## Constance (Jan 6, 2006)

You can make it the night before, for sure. Put a piece of plastic wrap directly on top of the batter. It will probably keep longer than that, although you'll have to beat it again. I wouldn't try to freeze it.
But you can freeze the cooked pancakes. Just put pieces of waxed paper in between them. Thaw when you're ready to use them, then re-heat them on a cookie sheet in the oven.


----------



## Aurora (Jan 6, 2006)

Home chef said:
			
		

> Can I make batches of batter in advance and keep in the fridge / freeze for a length of time? Say, a week or so in the fridge?


 
I would suspect that the answer to your question would lie in the type of leavening that you use to make the pancake batter. One of the characteristics of good pancakes is that they are light and fluffy. Well, the light and fluffy comes from the bubbles in the batter which are suspended in the pancake to make them fluffy.

There are different types of leavening that can be used with pancakes to add the bubbles which are carbon dioxide.

You can use baking soda or baking powder to make the pancakes. Baking soda requires the addition of an acidic liquid such as sour milk, buttermilk, honey, lemon juice, molasses, etc. to start the reaction that creates carbon dioxide bubbles. Batter made with baking soda would have a very short life since the longer it sits the bubbles would begin to dissipate and the batter would go flat.

Baking powder is basically baking soda with a dry acid, such as cream of tartar, added which will begin to react and create bubbles as soon as a liquid (water) is added. This type of baking powder is known as _single acting_ baking powder and would have the same short life as a baking soda/buttermilk type pancake batter.

Finally, there are _double acting_ baking powders which include cream of tartar or some powdered acid which begins a first chemical reaction to create carbon dioxide bubbles when the liquid is added and an additional agent, S.A.S. or sodium aluminum sulfate (alum) which creates a second chemical reaction when the mixture is heated (cooked).

Most baking powders in the average U.S. grocery store are double acting. Keep in mind that half of the gas production occurs immediately when the liquid is added to the batter. The secondary reaction which occurs when heat is applied will not create pancakes as light and fluffy as fresh batter if the batter is allowed to sit and get flat before cooking.

I say experiment.


----------



## jkath (Jan 6, 2006)

Along the lines of Constance's train of thought....

2 other things to do with leftover pancakes:
1. Once frozen, use the toaster to reheat
2. Once refrigerated, line them on a cookie sheet and bake at 350 till they're a bit more golden. YUM!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2006)

The batter I make lasts a few days in the refrigerator, but I usually just make the whole batch at once.  I freeze some and some leave some out (in Ziploc bags).  

I usually heat the left-over ones in the microwave (just put a cup of water in the microwave while you are heating them, or cover with a damp towel).  

Something else that might sound weird but is a great way to use cold pancakes is to make peanut butter and jam sandwiches with them (I especially like strawberry or apricot for these).

 Barbara


----------

